# Anxiety Disorders > Panic Disorder and Agoraphobia >  >  Need Agoraphobia Help Anyone??

## PinkButterfly

removed.

----------


## Total Eclipse

Can you have a family member go with you to a treatment place? Or have in-home general doctor come to your place and prescribe you enough anxiety medicine for an in-treatment aggressive program?

----------


## anxiouskathie

Got a couple ideas (maybe); not sure if they'd work for your situation......aren't there lots of the Skype type counselors??  Have you checked into that (i'm sure you have!).  Where do you get your current meds from now or don't you take any?  Just wondering if maybe that doctor could write out a prescription for home health care of some sort.  And, one last idea...I know you are Christian.  What about calling several of the pastors from churches in your area to come over and visit with you and then they can see first hand how you are struggling and maybe they can go out in town and visit with some counselors and ask for help in getting you at home treatment?  Just some things that came across my mind as I read your post!!

----------


## Total Eclipse

@anxiouskathie
 --- The church idea is a really good idea! It's about out-sourcing idea's. I'm sure a lot of people in the community would be willing to help, if they understood how bad the situation was. Hopefully, she's able to call some. 


Also call the therapists back in town You should also ask them whether they offer psychotherapy sessions over the phone. Maybe someone will offer their services to you at a reduced cost.

We can also reach out to Anxiety Association of America about your situation and see what they advice: https://www.adaa.org/
(They might be able to find programs we are overlooking).

----------


## Cuchculan

Have you not got help lines in the US? We have loads over here. Numbers we can ring just to talk to a voice on the other end of the phone. There are various help lines. One for nearly every condition. Through them contacts are made. They arrange home help if the person can not leave the house. Or even to pick a person up and take them to were they can get help. 

I read your words about faith earlier. This is were your faith comes into play. Not giving up hope. Believing there is an answer out there. That you will find it. Kathy mentioned the church. I am one of little faith and even I once talked to a priest. Oddly 2 priests in one day. Each belonged to a different church. We have church of Ireland, which is not Catholic, and your normal Church. What are the odds of running into a priest from both in the same day? One simply wears grey and the other black. Other than that they spoke the same words. Which was all about never giving up. We find answers in places and times when we least expect them to appear. 

So keep on searching out answers. There will be one waiting for you. Once that will suit your every need. Try and not get angry and frustrated. I know that can happen to a lot of people. When it seems like they are stuck. It looks like there is no way forward at all. There is always a way. This comes from a person who stayed in his house for a decade. Would have been so easy to just give up. But I believed things would get better. It might take a while. It did take a while. Even slow improvement is better than none at all. There is answers out there. You will find them.

----------


## PinkButterfly

removed

----------


## anxiouskathie

well, I don't know what to say.......it doesn't sound like you have much faith in the doctors, the hospitals or the physical therapists at this point.  I'm glad you aren't giving up, but there's got to be some way, some how, to get you to a doctor.....maybe you just haven't reached the point yet to where it just doesn't matter and you'll get in the car and go and say screw it, i'll just scream and panic all the way!!!!  I'll keep thinking of some other ideas!!

----------


## anxiouskathie

I came up with another idea!!!!!  If there is a university near by, perhaps contact them and see about using Psychiatric/psycholgist students!!!!  They will bend over backwards to get experience PLUS their progress and treatment plans have to be followed by an MD!!!!!

----------


## Total Eclipse

I'm kinda more concerned about your doctors lack of help, Butterfly  ::(:  How are you getting Xanax filled with going only once a year? Maybe it might be time to look for a new doctor that is willing to help you more and try treatment options?

----------


## hayhoneycomb

Oh god. I wish I had something to tell you. I'm in the same boat  ::(:  Any updates???  ::(:

----------


## CloudMaker

Agoraphobia is quite curable; however it is not easy. 

1) Get a complete physical, including various types of bloodwork. Agoraphobia, anxiety disorders, and panic attacks can sometimes have a physical origin, such as a nutrient deficiency. Often, a carefully prescribed regimen of nutrients containing specified doses of Vitamin C, the various B vitamins, calcium, and magnesium can help to restore balance to the nervous system and over time help to decrease the terror that accompanies agoraphobia. 

2) See a therapist. When the root cause of the agoraphobia is not obviously physical, there is a chance that either a long repressed memory or an accumulation of various experiences have resulted in the development of agoraphobia. A trained counselor or therapist can help uncover these events, and assist the patient in beginning to defuse their impact on the mind, often with the use of specific types of behavior therapy. This might mean Skype therapy, group therapy, or even having family take you. Maybe even an in-home care worker can take you.

3) Identify and expand the range of ?safe places.? Many agoraphobics have a few places where the fears and anxiety subside enough that it is possible to function. These safe places often include the home, the homes of a few loved ones, and perhaps a local park. Using these safe places as a foundation, begin to expand the perimeter of these places. If the home is safe, every day, take a few more steps out your door and just stand outside until those areas feel safe and you are able to spend time sitting in the back yard until this space begins to feel safe. Walk one city block from your home regularly until traveling that distance begins to register as safe, then add another block to the walk.

----------


## PinkButterfly

Yes I now have a Christian Lady who has went through what I have she also has many health issues but she is making it through she also has a several college degrees and working on her masters degree we talk twice a week she gives me homework to do and she also talks with me for around 2 hours!! Yes and only charges me 75.00 a month because as a Christian she is Godly and such a blessing . She had me get 3 books to work from that I ordered on amazon.  It will take a lot of work and it is triggering my anxiety and panic more but I am learning slowly that the only way out is to know no matter what if I am not healed here on earth I will be in Heaven so I am doing my best to stay away from negative people who do not pay attention to what I talk about or write about and try to belittle me in any way they can . Steer clear of those people and grow closer to the positive people who really do care.  If you need any help message me okay I will do my best to help you out. God does not want us to be doormats either so do not allow people to walk all over you. 
God Bless
Take small steps everyday okay and first do a Vision Board write what you want to be able to do . Journal everyday. Serenity Prayer and Trusting in God and his son Jesus . 
Always make sure that you are checked out by your family doc like I have over the years and then know you are dealing with mental health more than physical health. I have physical health problems that are hard to deal with when in pain everyday.

----------


## PinkButterfly

No University near me maybe 2 -3 hours away. I never said I had no faith in doctors , therapist or physical therapist at all I don't know where you got that because that is not the case at all I HAVE written about some things I have been through I actually seen over 30 doctors in 1 1/2 years when I first started with agoraphobia and I have always had a family doctor and had my labs done my ct scans done my mri's done eeg's, mra's and much more right now I have AGORAPHOBIA and I also have been using a walker and wheelchair due to my spinal stenosis which showed up on my ct scan in 2012 along with the other health issues I then seen several more doctors so please do not assume that I do not like nor trust ALL doctors or therapist. I am unable to drive myself due to the brain tumor my left eye is bulging and I am off balance and along with a bad back and pain I will not put my life or those our driving at risk first I would be needing to make it out the door . Not everyone who has any mental health or physical health problem suffers the same .

----------


## PinkButterfly

my family doctor writes my rx's  in our area we do not have many doctors who will even write benzos I only take .5 twice a day and my serzone many doctors are taking benzos away from their patients and they are having to go cold turkey thanks to drug users.

----------


## PinkButterfly

I now have  a Christian therapist

----------


## Total Eclipse

> my family doctor writes my rx's  in our area we do not have many doctors who will even write benzos I only take .5 twice a day and my serzone many doctors are taking benzos away from their patients and they are having to go cold turkey thanks to drug users.



The issue that I'm concerned about is... he's willing to go 11 months without testing you for thing.. and he's not willing to research and outsource his knowledge to the medical community -- to get you help. I had my primary care doctor from birth... and I might be spoiled for him bending over backwards for me.... but.... if I was suffering, he would find a solution. If I would say "I need to see a therapist, but I'm scared to leave the house and can't find one that will take my insurance online" -- he would find a solution. If that would be in-home nursing, or in-home care, and have them take me (once I was comfortable with them) or somehow organize where a therapist would feel comfortable coming out. (i.e verify I'm not a threat to them). I know you said some of those things weren't available: but there is always ways to 'bend the rules' or work around it. He would always find a way to make sure that I got my health needs met... epsically, if it was preventing me from getting treatment with physical health.

You deserve a doctor that will fight for your rights.





> I now have  a Christian therapist



This is great  ::):

----------


## anxiouskathie

Glad to hear you have found a therapist.  I think my statement of you not having much faith in docs and physical therapists was said because in a prior post you had said that the physical therapist made you worse and the doctors don't understand what you were going through and therefore would not provide in home treatment for you.  If I misread what you were say I do apologize.  I think my words were staked out of context there

----------


## PinkButterfly

My doc just does not do that tho Please understand not all docs are the same and we can not control the doctor at all if I get into an argument with him he could very well drop me and there goes my meds then what? Me go cold turkey I have had me around 17[18 years now I know him well I have asked to be put in the hospital he will say well I just cant put you in like that I tell him to remember all my health problems in my folder but he wont even pick it up he will say I am a family doctor not a specialist.

----------


## PinkButterfly

Thank you and I will have home therapy coming back but they will not do more than 6 weeks but I have to set it all up my doctor wont and when I did the last time one therapist did not believe it was my hubby cleaning the house and cooking and shopping she actually said to me MY HUBBY WOULD DIVORCE ME! laughing her and the other therapist one was occupational and one was physical and thank God neither came back so I got the physical therapist who actually works on the people and a nice male nurse but they did not follow through on the mental help part and I was also told they do not report back to my doctor so I was a bit confused and I did question what the physical therapist could do for me without seeing a new ct scan on my back she said nothing about it but I did continue the exercises and was in a lot of pain but then she said will this is my last visit you were only allowed 6 .   My Husband talked to our doctor two Mondays ago and I was not there but it was the same thing once again the doctor had no advice and said yes she can have home care again to do her labs but he said tell her to find one he did not say we will set it up and they can report back to me what is going on so once again its on me to find a home health care provider and for my insurance to pay it.

----------


## Total Eclipse

> My doc just does not do that tho Please understand not all docs are the same and we can not control the doctor at all if I get into an argument with him he could very well drop me and there goes my meds then what? Me go cold turkey I have had me around 17[18 years now I know him well I have asked to be put in the hospital he will say well I just cant put you in like that I tell him to remember all my health problems in my folder but he wont even pick it up he will say I am a family doctor not a specialist.



If you had a neurologist that dealt with your brain tumor-- they would take over it in a heart beat. All you would have to say is: "I'm in the process of switching to a new PCP, during that time will you take over the scripts he provides me". 

Most will say yes. 

My family doctor isn't a specialist either.. however, he has monthly phone calls with them... and wants to know that I'm doing OK. Also, if I come in there with pain, or something concerning-- he's able to look at my file and with what my dx'es are -- judge off his medical knowledge if I have to go to the ER, or if I'm 'safe' enough to contact my specialist for further lab workup or etc.

I understand not all doctors all the same  ::):  I've had specialists like what your doc is doing -- and been told by patient rights advocacy I was being treated unfairly.

----------


## PinkButterfly

Once I get over agoraphobia which is the main issue right now as to why I am not seeing my Neuro at the James Cancer center he will ask me to get my surgery done and I would need the pre op testing but I first need to beat the agoraphobia My Family doctor had nothing to do with my Neuro my Cancer doctor set that up sadly the Cancer doctor could not understand why I was crying and shaking he said whats wrong with you I said dr liu are you serious? he said yes why I said I told you have panic attacks he said but why I got upset and said well jeeish really does every patient come into a cancer center treatment place and smile really big after being told they have a brain tumor or what ever they have he was still stumped and ask my hubby I had already done several lab draws nothing showing up so all he done was make me feel really dumb because I was crying and shaking he told me that the only way he could tell if I had cancer in other places was to slice me up in a million pieces.

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Once I get over agoraphobia which is the main issue right now as to why I am not seeing my Neuro at the James Cancer center he will ask me to get my surgery done and I would need the pre op testing but I first need to beat the agoraphobia My Family doctor had nothing to do with my Neuro my Cancer doctor set that up sadly the Cancer doctor could not understand why I was crying and shaking he said whats wrong with you I said dr liu are you serious? he said yes why I said I told you have panic attacks he said but why I got upset and said well jeeish really does every patient come into a cancer center treatment place and smile really big after being told they have a brain tumor or what ever they have he was still stumped and ask my hubby I had already done several lab draws nothing showing up so all he done was make me feel really dumb because I was crying and shaking he told me that the only way he could tell if I had cancer in other places was to slice me up in a million pieces.



That's a neurosurgeon (slightly different). You need to see a generalized nouro clinic/ follow them every 3 months. I'd encourage you to talk with a nouro and build a relationship with them (doctor/ patient) and explain to them the need for these medicines and have a safe guard.

----------


## PinkButterfly

I don't need to see one of those I want to see my neuro and get this brain tumor out and if I could beat agoraphobia and panic and thinking I am dying everyday I would be and I did work in Health care and I actually did see many Neuros back when I had headaches so bad that were not surgeons they did the mris , mra.s eeg, mrv's nothing showed up so I went to the Cleveland clinic I was seen there and gave a novacain shot in the neck to ease the muscle tension I also seen a pain specialist who diagnosed me with fibro . I have seen every type of doctor possible I even had my ANA tested it came back Positive and I was told I am a Hep carrier due to my dad having it years ago and me around him . Thank you for the reply

----------


## PinkButterfly

from 2000-until 2005 I ran to every doctor then when I went in 2012 the tumor showed up.

----------


## Total Eclipse

> I don't need to see one of those I want to see my neuro and get this brain tumor out and if I could beat agoraphobia and panic and thinking I am dying everyday I would be and I did work in Health care and I actually did see many Neuros back when I had headaches so bad that were not surgeons they did the mris , mra.s eeg, mrv's nothing showed up so I went to the Cleveland clinic I was seen there and gave a novacain shot in the neck to ease the muscle tension I also seen a pain specialist who diagnosed me with fibro . I have seen every type of doctor possible I even had my ANA tested it came back Positive and I was told I am a Hep carrier due to my dad having it years ago and me around him . Thank you for the reply



A good general nouro will help those issues and help direct/ point. Etc... you have anxiety and panic, to extreme, however, you also have physical health conditions that relate to the brain. It's quite possible, that the impairment from the tumors are causing or worsening these issues. A generalized neurologist, will medically help this, well you work with a someone that will get it removed.

----------


## PinkButterfly

I have told you several times I have one who will remove it and I do agree it is affecting me and my back along with my other health issues. I don't need another neuro doc I have a great one at OSU. I need help with AGORAPHOBIA.  ::):

----------

